
How do you stop Twitter trolls? Unleash a robot swarm to troll them back - MarcScott
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/social-media/11535405/How-do-you-stop-Twitter-trolls-Unleash-a-robot-swarm-to-troll-them-back.html
======
eep_opp
Does this really seem like the best way to handle these things? Would the
author still praise this as clever if this bot swarm was pointed in the
opposite direction?

I think the real answer is to leave twitter. If twitter is unsafe then it's
the product that's unsafe and if that's the case vote with your clicks and
leave for something else. I wouldn't eat ketchup if it harassed me.

Sure, speak out about the harassment and get the authorities involved if you
feel threatened but don't praise that same behavior once directed elsewhere.
This isn’t what winning looks like.

~~~
adastolz
Twitter is an essential platform if you are anyone who needs to create a
following: journalist, blogger, politician. So don't you think it's a little
unfair to expect all the women to leave and sacrifice their exposure??

------
dudul
#dontdatesjws ? How is that misogynistic? I guess nowadays "troll" is a
shortcut for "people who disagree with me"

